# Lipo Batteries for losi mini sprint



## Dasmith (Nov 8, 2009)

Where do you get these that will fit? I bought some sky lipos 7.4 1800 from hobbypartz and they work well, but they are out of stock. Any other places to order from?


----------



## Cory B (Dec 21, 2007)

try the losi battery. part # LOSB9833 or you can go to maxamps.com and they have a Mini Sprint specific battery, just search for model specific lipo's and you will find it


----------

